# Bolivian Rams and fry



## debcc (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi. I've been reading here for awhile but this is my first post.

I have about 30 Bolivian Ram fry 2 2/1 weeks old (since hatching) in a tank with their parents (no other fish, just two snails). I have read the parents should be removed from the fry at about 2 weeks but mine are doing so well with the parenting. I have also read that the fry learn their parenting skills from the adults so am reluctant to remove the parents just yet. The adults are a little older and only spawning every 3 or 4 months so there isn't an immediate danger of them killing off the fry to make room for new ones.

This is the longest any of my ram fry have lived so I'm a little lost at this point.


----------



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

This is the same dilemma I had with my blue german rams. My female was spawning every 2 weeks though. Well I have never been successful leaving fry with parents. The longest they survived was less than 2 weeks. 
But from what You say Your couple might be a better parents than mine, therefore I would give them a try. If You havent noticed any unusual behavior towards youngsters, than I would sit down with a pint of good beer and enjoy watching Your hard working parents and they babys. It is trully the best think You can experience in this hobby.
Im still hoping my couple will sprawn again and not eat the little ones next time.
Good luck


----------



## debcc (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks. I've not been successful with Germans because they're in a tank with other fish -- and lay in the most ridiculous places! Mine have never made it past wiggler stage before being eaten. The Bolivian pair are in their own tank -- I was able to move them and the rock with their eggs into this tank.

I kept researching after asking this question and have found other suggestions that it's okay to leave them in as long as they're still guarding the fry (which mine are -- you should see them roll a snail across the tank when it gets too close!) The other articles say to just watch them to make sure they're not about to spawn again and, if so, move them out. So I'm leaving them for now.

I so enjoy watching the little 'family' grow. Much slower than live bearers' young. They are starting to look like little fish now rather than golden bellied tadpoles.


----------



## debcc (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

They look awesome. I wish I had so many little babys. I have got 3 couples in my 190l tank so its bit more difficult for parents i guess. I feel jelous now haha
Enjoy it while You can!!


----------



## debcc (Jul 29, 2014)

32 days old. Most are about 1/2". There are a couple or three that are only about 2/3 that size. A couple are larger. I'm a little concerned about the little ones -- I have about 40 fry in that tank and wonder if the littlest are getting enough to eat, although they do get the golden belly at feeding time. I do believe the little gluttons would eat 24/7 if I let them.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd leave them in there. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------

